# Star Wars: Battlefront Online concept art emerges



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Star Wars: Battlefront Online concept art emerges*

Siliconera has dug up a bunch of concept art for something called Battlefront Online. The site claims Slant Six was working on the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 game in 2010, but it was cancelled before announcement; contemporary rumors told the same story. There are no further details on the lost project, which is distinct from the recent headline favorite Battlefront 3, Free Radical’s shelved effort. See the art through the break.

    


Source: VG24/7


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am a sucker for anything Star Wars and that artwork looks amazing!


----------



## Jesot (Jan 21, 2013)

SW:Battlefront for the PC was really fun back in the day. It was really shallow, though.


----------

